# Origin Mod Switch?



## TylerD (11/3/14)

Anybody have pictures of the Origin switch as it should be? How does it fire? Does it need a pin or something?
Got mine from fasttech and I'm not sure it is complete.


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/3/14)

I Will post pics in about 30min just got it set up so let me have a bit of a vape 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Anybody have pictures of the Origin switch as it should be? How does it fire? Does it need a pin or something?
> Got mine from fasttech and I'm not sure it is complete.



FT Origin mod clone // switch parts (hope it help)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (11/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Anybody have pictures of the Origin switch as it should be? How does it fire? Does it need a pin or something?
> Got mine from fasttech and I'm not sure it is complete.


Take photo and send to them.
They realize it is sometime more expensive to return goods. Photo will 10/1 get you a refund, or replacement.


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/3/14)

Assembled






Delrin insulator removed






Firing pin cap unscrewed






Retaining/throw adjustment nut removed






Switch and spring removed from switch body






There is a brass pin that screws into the base. Didn't take mine out











Hope this helps

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/3/14)

Sorry @TylerD I forgot to take a pic of the locking ring orientation do you need that?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (11/3/14)

Thanks guys! I will have a look again. All the parts is there then. Maybe I just need to put them back together and set them right. The bottom contact is sticking out past the delrin. Dunno.


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Thanks guys! I will have a look again. All the parts is there then. Maybe I just need to put them back together and set them right. The bottom contact is sticking out past the delrin. Dunno.


Should be a spacer in the bottom before you put the brass center in the button. If that makes sense and there should be a 0 ring on the delrin so it doesnt screw down to far. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (12/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Should be a spacer in the bottom before you put the brass center in the button. If that makes sense and there should be a 0 ring on the delrin so it doesnt screw down to far.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Thanks @Gazzacpt . I think the O-ring is a bit small on my switch. Will see tonight.


----------



## Silver (12/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Assembled
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, @Gazzacpt - that is a brilliant photo series! Makes it look so easy. Well done


----------

